# trapping squrriels



## ro-h2o (Feb 21, 2005)

I have trapped just about everything but not bushy tails. What other than peanuts can I catch them with in a live trap?


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

I used to trap squirrels all the time when I was a kid, the best bait Ive found was a slice of bread smeared with peanut butter......geo


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Wire a piece of sponge to the trigger and smear with peanut butter. 

Smear a dab at the entrance too... to get them in the mood.


----------



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

This is a 2 hr show but very good on trapping squirrels. I know this guy and he knows more about squirrels than anyone in the country. His business revolves around them. Theres also another 25 minut show he did on the same topic

2 Hr show

http://recordings.talkshoe.com/TC-16456/TS-
104927.mp3

This is the 25 min. show

http://recordings.talkshoe.com/TC-16456/TS-115499.mp3


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*My speciality*

The last squirrel I caught was with sardines. I was trying to catch a **** but a squirrel made its way into the trap.

I always take a piece of papertowel and put a glob of peanut butter on it. Then sprinkle it with bird seed or corn. Works every time. You can also a piece of apple.

Darin


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Trap?*

The last tree rat I caught I picked up off the ground,he had a 22 hole in his head.


----------



## Buckeye Ben (Jul 24, 2008)

I have Mtn. Curs, and trap a lot to train with. Peanut butter with some sunflower seeds or peanuts in a live trap will get you all you want.


----------



## NC-Norm-WB (Jul 25, 2008)

I borrowed a live trap and caught one squirrel. I used peanut butter and tried bread pieces. I caught more birds(5) than tree rats. I gave up and gave the trap back. Are they good shark bait?


----------



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

NC-Norm-WB said:


> I borrowed a live trap and caught one squirrel. I used peanut butter and tried bread pieces. I caught more birds(5) than tree rats. I gave up and gave the trap back. Are they good shark bait?


sure but you gotta liveline them


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

Cob corn! It works.


----------

